# Sinn 104...Black or White?



## Dioptric

Hi all,

Just getting an idea as to which Sinn 104 you prefer: Black or White dial version?













Let's exclude the Arabic numeral version, and just stick to the baton hands version.

Poll is ready: please go ahead and vote!

-Dioptric


----------



## harry_flashman

Great poll - the 104 color scheme is something I have been mulling over as well for a possible next Sinn. If I was looking at a first/only automatic, or even a first Sinn, then I think it is the Black, hands down. The black is very classy, elegant and versatile. However, for a complimentary watch to a collection with a few black watches, then the White is more intriguing. 

I would be be grateful to see some shot of how it looks from a slight distance - further afield then the usual wrist shots. Is it very "bright," or can it be subdued?


----------



## darrenc

Definatley black for me ... looks smart on any attire


----------



## dhtjr

I have the black dial and voted for it, though I generally like white dials, and this one looks quite good, so no wrong choice here. The only thing I would change if I could would be to make the dial a darker, more inky black. The black dial on the 104 takes on an almost grey hue in certain lighting, which I'm sure some like. But I think I would prefer a deep black that never looks faded, like what the Oris Divers 65 black dial seems to be. Just a random musing I guess.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Mine. .









Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Was going to say white by a landslide for me but I've had a closer look at the black 104 and now I'm not so sure.


----------



## watchesoff

I was really surprised how good the white dial looked. When I heard about it I thought it's not something that would work well, with the contrast to the bezel and the fine markings. But they did a terrific job. Still, personally I prefer the black dial. It's just ... cooler, imho


----------



## zetaplus93

For sure the black dial!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

*WHITE DIAL POPS ON THE 104.

STILL NEED TO GET RID OF THE DAY/DATE AND IT WOULD BE PERFECT.*


----------



## blue max

The white would suit a woman as it's more feminine.


----------



## Chris Stark

I'd have to go with the classic black but the white is very very sharp indeed!

I like that they put some thought into the date wheel color background.


----------



## Dioptric

Thanks everyone for your replies/votes so far! 

Everyone else (104 owners, Sinn owners, or non-Sinn owners) please feel free to pipe in and vote,

-Dioptric


----------



## Crunchnolo

I think the white looks incredible but I would only buy it to augment a black dial collection. I can tell the time on my black dial 104 out the corner of my eye. I can't imagine doing that with white hands on a white dial.


----------



## ThaWatcher

The white dial is beautiful, but the black dial is classic. I say black is the way to go. b-)


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Crunchnolo said:


> I think the white looks incredible but I would only buy it to augment a black dial collection. I can tell the time on my black dial 104 out the corner of my eye. I can't imagine doing that with white hands on a white dial.


Exactly, I work nights and the contrast with the black dial is amazing. Even without lume...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## City74

I'm not a fan of the white dial at all


----------



## egwatchfan

Totally the black for me... but to each his own!


----------



## uwtiger

Black dial for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb.watch

yeah i think black is the winner


----------



## sevens

Any one has real and normal photos ?


----------



## City74




----------



## darrenc

Go for black


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

.









Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Not a fan of the white. Don't like the black contrast of the bezel. Black ftw


----------



## insidesomething

Both are nice, I picked the white dial as all my other watches are black dials. And I think the white on this dial looks special to me, it is reallly white.

Side question as a first Sinn owner, does the bezel play by compression bothers anyone? If you push the bezel down you can feel the other side of the bezel is lifting up by a bit, wondering if it is as designed. Are all Sinn bezels like that? or just the 104? or I got a bad one?


----------



## meson1

I bought the white one, which looks great and I am pleased with it. But the one drawback is that it's not quite as easy to tell the time at a glance, and it's all too easy to mistake the day/date for one of the hands being at the three o'clock position, especially if one hand is hidden under the other elsewhere on the dial. That's at a glance though, which is most often how you'll check the time.

I would think that the black won't have this problem at all.


----------



## itfitzmike

black, definitely. the white is no slouch, though.


----------



## tag_mclaren

black 1st! then white ...


----------



## The_Datta

i own the white so YOU SHOULD GET THE WHITE!!! white dials and black bezels are just sexy AF


----------



## HickWillis

Mulling this over myself right now, I think I would go with the black dial.


----------



## kwill

This decision is not black and white. Oh...wait....


----------



## insidesomething

Like both, bought white.


----------



## kwill

I wish they had white with the Arabic numerals. Perhaps I'm an exception but I would like the indexed versions a lot better if they didn't have the tiny indices between the minute markers. That just clutters it up.


----------



## HickWillis

Welp, I've got a black dial version coming my way!


----------



## Archiesdad

~White all day long, looks quite dressy too, well at least more so than the black.IMHO.


----------



## Matt_UKTX

Both are great, but I have the white and I LOVE it. There are so many black dial watches out there, this is different. I especially like the white because it has a gloss/lacquer finish. Catches the light really well. Not sure if the black is the same or not...


----------



## Matt_UKTX

BTW, I think the white dial gives you more strap options too. I love natos and there are dozens that go with the white dial. Looks amazing on a bond nato.


----------



## Skim_Milk

Always loved the black, but the white is definitely growing on me


----------



## Dre

Another vote for the white dial. There's so many black dialed watches out there, but not as many really great white dialed ones. This one is. If I were to buy one, I'd go for the white one.


----------



## BigBluefish

I think the white dial is more visually appealing..stunning actually, and it is the one I will get. 
But...
I have several black dialed watches of similar size. If you don't, get the black, it is more versatile with both wardrobe and strap selection.
The black has better legibility. If that is important, get the black. 
Some may think the white is too feminine. I'm 6'3" & 240. Feminine - schmeminin. No one is going to think I have a gender identity issue if I wear a white-dialed watch. And frankly, it's not feminine. White is white. Next to black, it is the most universal of colors. It makes no statement, one way or the other, about anything. If you like it wear it.


----------



## Baumaxe

Like both, both in my box ...














































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------

